# Wild Adders continued



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

A friend and I went herping yesterday and I have just finished selecting which photos to upload. So here they are. (Believe it or not these pictures were taking with an SLR camera. Had a play around with the settings but looks like they are still coming out better on auto. Any advice would be appreciated. )














































Greg


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Whereabouts did you go? I'm in Herts, and don't know of any adder locations.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice looking adder,:2thumb: looks like it's in shed:2thumb:


Please keep locations to pm's : victory:


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

kenneally1 said:


> Nice looking adder,:2thumb: looks like it's in shed:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Please keep locations to pm's : victory:


Literally just about to. She just started on her back. No locations in threads!!! : victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely adder & great pics


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

My advice, don't try and get that extra close shot.It hurts!


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

kettykev said:


> My advice, don't try and get that extra close shot.It hurts!
> 
> image


How close did you get? :whistling2:
Any side affects?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

kettykev said:


> My advice, don't try and get that extra close shot.It hurts!
> 
> image


and then comes hospital food!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> and then comes hospital food!:bash::bash::bash:


:lol2: That's what I would have thought.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

How close? Too close!
Hospital food was avoided this time by promptly squeezing as much blood from the finger several times, luckily the bite position helped. I visited casualty and explained what had happened and what I had done after the bite, an hour or so had passed by then and so they sent me home as I live just around the corner from the hospital with instructions to call back if any changes were noticed.My hand swelled slightly and I had a swollen armpit for a while.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

kettykev said:


> How close? Too close!
> Hospital food was avoided this time by promptly squeezing as much blood from the finger several times, luckily the bite position helped. I visited casualty and explained what had happened and what I had done after the bite, an hour or so had passed by then and so they sent me home as I live just around the corner from the hospital with instructions to call back if any changes were noticed.My hand swelled slightly and I had a swollen armpit for a while.


get bitten again though and your immune system might go bananas even at the slightest amount of venom.

would love to see a wild adder though. nice pics!!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

malarkine said:


> Literally just about to. She just started on her back. No locations in threads!!! : victory:


nice thread and lovely adder .

That snake is probably about 4-5 days away from sloughing. The open patch on it's back is due to catching the skin on something, maybe heather or similar. If you're not careful this can easily happen during capture.

Thanks for sharing though.
All the best,
Al


----------



## SnakeyWakey (Sep 14, 2008)

look very different to the adders down in Beds


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

I can never find the buggers to photograph - got a golf course and marshland at the back of the house and have seen adders in the garden in the past, but as soon as I'm about with a camera then sod all


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

SnakeyWakey said:


> look very different to the adders down in Beds
> 
> image


That's a lovely adder. The two we found that day were in shed, they usually do look like the one you have photographed here.


----------

